# Trolley rig vs kite for Pelagics in surf?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I was reading about a trolley rig that is used for pier fishing for kings and other pelagic fish....basically a heavy line anchored with a Sputnik sand weight as the anchor line, then the trolley line ran down it, similar to downrigger or outrigger. I also know that they use kites in Australia and New Zealand for running live baits. Has anyone here tried either in the surf locally? I can see pros and cons to both and want to have it settled and dialed in for the fall


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

With a kite it would be hard with a normal onshore wind. Ive used trolleys on the bridge in the 70's. I dont see them used too much anymore.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah my concern with kites are the wind issues


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

advobwhite said:


> I was reading about a trolley rig that is used for pier fishing for kings and other pelagic fish....basically a heavy line anchored with a Sputnik sand weight as the anchor line, then the trolley line ran down it, similar to downrigger or outrigger. I also know that they use kites in Australia and New Zealand for running live baits. Has anyone here tried either in the surf locally? I can see pros and cons to both and want to have it settled and dialed in for the fall


In VA and NC the trolley rig or pin rig is popular, here the pier population would lose their minds. I sometimes trolley rig from Fort Pickens, but it requires a lot of work to do it from the beach. I run a 12' conventional rod as an anchor rod, once set I put it in a 12' rod holder and extend it upward.


----------



## klow53 (Sep 30, 2013)

That seems like a lot of work, and I if everyone used that rig the bottom around piers would be covered in lead from everyone breaking off their rig at the end of the day. Maybe off the beach you could run a line out with a kayak it and anchor it so it could be retrieved at the end of the day, but still seems like a lot of hassle and has too many points of failure.


----------

